

Ask YC: Whitelabel social news aggregate? - nazgulnarsil

Does a utility exist that allows anyone to easily have their own news aggregator on their webpage?  
If you want your own wiki there are several sources like mediawiki, what about for social news?<p>Custom reddits exist now but I think some people would prefer to foster their own community rather than leech off reddit's.  I know I would use such a utility if it existed.
======
breily
<http://www.pligg.com/> might be what you're looking for - sort of an open
source Digg.

